
 Proposed: $2k Monthly Stimulus Checks and No Rent Mortgage Payments for 1 Year - lawrenceyan
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanguina/2020/04/18/proposed-2000-monthly-stimulus-checks-and-canceled-rent-and-mortgage-payments-for-1-year
======
bdcravens
This sounds good, but the PPP wasn't even fully funded, running out of money
before it fully satisfied demand. (and even being underfunded by individual
banks, with some banks running out before others)

This will be a disaster if it passes and isn't fully funded (ie, renters
getting free rent but their landlord not reimbursed through the relief fund).

------
pmiller2
I’d be on board with both of these, provided that becoming involuntarily
unemployed since the beginning of the year automatically qualified for the
$2k/month. There should preferably be no phase out, but as long as people who
are losing income through no fault of their own qualify, I’d be satisfied. As
it is, it looks like this is just another half measure.

~~~
bdcravens
What you're describing is just unemployment payments, which has already been
funded. This plan will cover everyone, employed or otherwise, as long as they
don't exceed the income guidelines ($130k/single or $260k/couple)

~~~
pmiller2
No, I’m describing $2k/month for everyone, but I’d be satisfied if the
unemployed automatically qualified. I don’t care if a few who don’t really
need it get it as long as everyone who does does.

~~~
bdcravens
As written, someone who exceeded the income guidelines won't, regardless of
how they lost their job. Then again, that gets into a question of need, with
the assumption being that high-income earners have savings as a product of
that income.

~~~
pmiller2
That’s correct. I would rather have the means tests eliminated. $130k is
roughly a 90th percentile individual income. Just give it to everyone without
means testing, and you pay out to ~10% more people, but guarantee that
literally everyone who needs it gets it. I don’t care if people who don’t need
it also get it.

~~~
bdcravens
I suspect there's a number of families out there where one person makes over
$130k, but makes less than $260k as a couple (so they'll still qualify).

------
skinnymuch
Is there a site or disscusion area that lets you know the likelihood of any
proposed bill or law having a chance and what chance at passing? The $2K/mo
seems like it would never get far, for example.

------
raincom
What's the chance of passing this bill? If it were to bail out stock market,
both parties would be so happy to join forces to bail out the investor class.

------
bdcravens
Quick napkin math shows this will cost somewhere between 6 to 10 trillion
dollars a year (assuming it's fully funded)

~~~
technofiend
Which might work if we roll back taxes to Regan-era levels. Otherwise this
just seems like an attempt to break the back of the government by overloading
it with debt. Don't get me wrong: basic universal income is fine by me if we
can pay for it, and I don't meant by wishful thinking "cut taxes on the rich
and money will surely rain from the sky" policies.

~~~
jki275
Raising taxes on the rich isn't going to do it either, the only way you get
that money is taxing the middle class into the ground.

Or you just print the money, make it up out of thin air like we're doing now.

